# Flathead spawning time??



## TClark

I was told the other day that flatheads are now spawning.

Any truth to that? I would think everything that spawns has done so already, eh?


----------



## Salmonid

usually from late June through all of July is spawn time for Flatties and the bite is horrible, just remember that not all fish are spawning at the same time and there are always a few fish to be caught as well as the smaller ( not yet mature )sized fish can be caught. 

Salmonid


----------



## catfish_hunter

Went to the tusc river friday nite. Caught a small flathead about 3lbs and a 5lb 2oz channel (female)...we did have several other bites, most of which I believe to be channel cat...things should start to heat up again in a couple weeks!


----------



## catfishhunterjames

If I call right, by my research they start to spawn when the water temp. get about 75 to 78 degrees but don't hold me to it.


----------



## catfishhunterjames

catfishhunterjames said:


> If I call right, by my research they start to spawn when the water temp. get about 75 to 78 degrees but don't hold me to it.


I was a little bit off 

Channel and blue catfish spawn at 70-84 degrees F, but 80-81 degrees is considered best. Flatheads spawn at 66-75 degrees.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&mode=article&objectID=31249 

That will give you a little bit of info.


----------



## Joey209

Caught a 24 lbr sat night. He had some nasty spawn mark on him so he must of come off the bed very recently


----------



## mastercatman

catfishhunterjames said:


> I was a little bit off
> 
> Channel and blue catfish spawn at 70-84 degrees F, but 80-81 degrees is considered best. Flatheads spawn at 66-75 degrees.
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&mode=article&objectID=31249
> 
> That will give you a little bit of info.


I wouldn't rely too much on that info. It is a bit off and should not be considered gospel. Flatheads will generally start spawning closer to 75 degrees on average and channels will start at just a bit cooler temps with 80+ degrees being not usually optimal for channel catfish though they can and will spawn at those temps. A few factors influence the spawning time of individual fish. Daylight length, fish condition, female ripeness, water temp, and water condition (rising/falling) with rising water being most desired to initiate spawning but, not necessary for it. The females will spawn when they are ripe and ready and like most species upon this planet, the males are always ready!


----------



## pendog66

mastercatman said:


> I wouldn't rely too much on that info. It is a bit off and should not be considered gospel. Flatheads will generally start spawning closer to 75 degrees on average and channels will start at just a bit cooler temps with 80+ degrees being not usually optimal for channel catfish though they can and will spawn at those temps. A few factors influence the spawning time of individual fish. Daylight length, fish condition, female ripeness, water temp, and water condition (rising/falling) with rising water being most desired to initiate spawning but, not necessary for it. The females will spawn when they are ripe and ready and like most species upon this planet, the males are always ready!



I hit a 22# Female the other night without a mark on her.... Maybe with the high water she held on to them this year


----------



## M.Magis

pendog66 said:


> I hit a 22# Female the other night without a mark on her.... Maybe with the high water she held on to them this year


It's the males that you'll find the marks on, as they're the ones doing fanning, guarding of the nests. The females resume normal activities after laying the eggs.


----------

